# How do I sell used knitting machines??



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a better idea than Ebay on how to sell used knitting machines??

I don't want to make Ebay "richer" from my sale, so I'd like a better idea
Thanks!!
Sebrina


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

You can offer them on here, on the Members Buy/Sell/Trade if you are a regular, meaning if you have 20 posts in the last two weeks. You could sell them on Craig's List, advertise in the newspaper or your local radio Swap/Shop, garage sales, word-of-mouth, etc.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

av8trgirl said:


> Does anyone have a better idea than Ebay on how to sell used knitting machines??
> 
> I don't want to make Ebay "richer" from my sale, so I'd like a better idea
> Thanks!!
> Sebrina


Very little interest in Km's here so 2 years ago I gave 3 to a lady who works in the slums of Nairobi, Kenya, she was going to try to teach some of the women how to use them & therefore make some money.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Great, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

eBay is a safer route for people to buy costlier items. what kind of KM's do you want to sell? and what country?


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

In US, have 2 different gauge needle beds and ribber.

1 Compuknit IV
1 Studio SK-155 Bulky & SR-155 Ribber


----------



## rosie5 (Jun 23, 2012)

What a shame you are not in the UK, as I would have been interested in buying the Studio Sk155 bulky and ribber


----------



## luv2so (Jun 14, 2014)

You might want to join the Yahoo group, Craft Items For Sale. They don't charge for listing.

[email protected]


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

There is a group specific to knitting machines on Yahoo Groups here:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/FORSALEKNITTINGMACHINES/info


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I just sent you a pm.



av8trgirl said:


> In US, have 2 different gauge needle beds and ribber.
> 
> 1 Compuknit IV
> 1 Studio SK-155 Bulky & SR-155 Ribber


----------



## luv2so (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, that should have been [email protected]


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never sold anything on ebay, but many times they send me offers to post stuff for sale for free. I'm preparing some things together - taking photos and trying to find out how much is the shipping to try this out. In my opinion that would be the safest way to sell. There have been many sad (and dangerous) stories about selling on Craigslist.


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

Most people are on FB these days. There are several machine knitting groups, and some for just selling. You can fetch a little higher prices. There sre quite a few looking for the 155 and the ribber.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/194745860726327/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/381266015252618/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/104345639631151/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/381266015252618/


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

I have been an eBay seller for a while. If you decide to sell on eBay, keep in mind that there are thousands (maybe even millions) of items for sale, and yours might not sell immediately. 

Also, there are fees: The item for sale + the postage will be assessed a 13% fee upon sale, plus $0.30 PayPal fee. If you're going to do a Buy It Now, there is an additional $.30 eBay fee. 

So, for example, if you are selling a $100 item with postage of $50, your eBay fees are $19.50. PayPal tacks on its $.30 fee. And eBay tacks on another $0.30 if the item is Buy It Now.

Sounds like a lot of boring math, but eBay will calculate the fees before you post the item.

Despite the fees, I still prefer to buy and sell on eBay because of the PayPal guarantees and the safe shopping.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I put my spinning wheel on ravelry and it sold within an hour.. you might try that.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Lucinda. I would sell on eBay also as when you sell on the other sites for free, you may end up getting a bad check and won't know till weeks later. At lest you have some recourse with eBay and Pay Pal.
You have 2 very desirable machines for sale and especially with the ribber as it can be used on the sk890 and people are willing to pay a lot of money for them(over $500) just for the ribber. The Brother sells for over $600 on eBay.
The SK 155 will go for over $400. Bidding on eBay on the KMs doesn't go up till the last minute. I would sell the set separately as they sell for much more that way.
What you would have to do is pack them very well.
YOu do have to pack them very well, double box them and put extra padding on the ends so the plastic doesn't break in shipping. It is worth the extra money to do so but then you won't have headaches. It is also worth selling on eBay as you will get the best price, even with the fees.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

What would you sell the 155 for, for I am looking for one. and where in the US are you?


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

Depending on your asking price I may be interested in the bulky including ribber. Thanks!!


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok I've sold some yarn there. But I'm having a good response here too


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm asking $250 for both, plus your choice of shipping from 35816.

I'm in the process of replacing the sponge bars on both beds, taking a missing/replace parts inventory list, and some cleaning.

I have manuals I've printed. Not sure of the condition under the needle bed, I bought them AS IS. I hope they aren't damaged from rust coming from a hot humid climate.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, more shippers should read your packing advice on Ebay.

I've recently got a KC color changer and the shipper sent it in half a box, other half the styrofoam packing crate. Needless to say, the postman handed it to me (grrrr with a smile, said have a good day) with a broken, bent package.

I was able to get a replacement mast, but seems needless. Should have been packed properly.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm asking $250 for both, plus your choice of shipping from 35816.

I'm in the process of replacing the sponge bars on both beds, taking a missing/replace parts inventory list, and some cleaning.

I have manuals I've printed. Not sure of the condition under the needle bed, I bought them AS IS. I hope they aren't damaged from rust coming from a hot humid climate.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm asking $250 for both, plus your choice of shipping from 35816.

I'm in the process of replacing the sponge bars on both beds, taking a missing/replace parts inventory list, and some cleaning.

I have manuals I've printed. Not sure of the condition under the needle bed, I bought them AS IS. I hope they aren't damaged from rust coming from a hot humid climate.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm asking $250 for both, plus your choice of shipping from 35816.

I'm in the process of replacing the sponge bars on both beds, taking a missing/replace parts inventory list, and some cleaning.

I have manuals I've printed. Not sure of the condition under the needle bed, I bought them AS IS. I hope they aren't damaged from rust coming from a hot humid climate.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

av8trgirl said:


> Yes, more shippers should read your packing advice on Ebay.
> 
> I've recently got a KC color changer and the shipper sent it in half a box, other half the styrofoam packing crate. Needless to say, the postman handed it to me (grrrr with a smile, said have a good day) with a broken, bent package.
> 
> I was able to get a replacement mast, but seems needless. Should have been packed properly.


I ordered a ribber, which was supposed to have the original box. Yes, it was original, but it was shipped in that box without any outside protection, and arrived in a great big mess, full of holes. I was so disappointed!


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

YIKES!! Hope you were able to get at least a refund, or replacement


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

I have an SK155 for sale if Rosie still looking.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

There is a page on Facebook for selling knitting machines, etc. You must join in order to use it.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought my first one on Craig's list.
Two years later I wanted a larger one so --I took the first one to a knitting shop and traded up to get the larger one. Later, sold it on Craig's list


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

You can take it to a consignment shop or some of the knit/sewing shops that sell used machines.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

avatrgirl I sent you a pm Nina


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

How much??? You have an audiance right here at KP--try posting in the classifieds.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you for that explanation of Ebay fees.

Well worth reading

Sebrina


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, good idea

I've had an overwhelming (Yaaay) amount of response here!


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions! This topic is now closed

Sebrina


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you get your machines sold? How far are you from Phenix City? How much you asking for them


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think this topic is now closed and that she's had an overwhelming response on this site means it's sold. We'll see


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

If your selling on ebay keep in mind that ebay will take 10% of the cost you sell it for and 10% of shipping as well


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

ibetya said:


> If your selling on ebay keep in mind that ebay will take 10% of the cost you sell it for and 10% of shipping as well


I thought it was 13 or 15% of selling and shipping costs.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

No it's only 10% on both. And they didn't even charge me for the pics that I put up. What makes me mad is that I was surprised they took the 10% off of the shipping. When the shipping has nothing to do with what you sell on ebay. So if your going to put something up on ebay, your be to put what you want for the item, add the shipping and sell it all inclusive. I notice a lot of sellers are doing that.

Hope this helps

thanks


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ibetya said:


> No it's only 10% on both. And they didn't even charge me for the pics that I put up. What makes me mad is that I was surprised they took the 10% off of the shipping. When the shipping has nothing to do with what you sell on ebay. So if your going to put something up on ebay, your be to put what you want for the item, add the shipping and sell it all inclusive. I notice a lot of sellers are doing that.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> thanks


That is sad that they now take a % of shipping, however, a few, just a few sellers, who sell in great quantity made their shipping so high and the product very cheap to avoid paying selling fees--always someone spoils the game by cheating. I personally will not buy from any vendor on the internet that charges outrages shipping costs. Shipping is high enough, it is a necessity but why make a profit on shipping? Big stores on line get special rates for shipping and many times make it "free" but those that pad shipping with "handling" charges are not on my list. I think if I had to charge for packing materials, I would list it as a separate charge. In the past I never charged for packaging because of USPS boxes and I lived in an apartment building where I could dumpster dive the recycle bin for bubble wrap and any other things I needed.


----------



## kayknitty (Nov 18, 2014)

Do you still have bulky knitting machine for sale?


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Glad to report both knitting machines are sold.

Thank you for the help.

Sebrina


----------

